# First Hunt for Me.



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

Found 6 in Clarke Co. this a.m., 2 blondes and 4 "others." The first ones I've ever found intentionally; it took me 2 hours to spot the 1st one. One of the blondes was broken, so I brought it home to re-hydrate. One of the darker ones is a baby, about 1.5 inches tall, and I left it, to see how big and how fast it grows. The darker ones are devilishly hard to spot, the big blonde was easily spotted from a long way off, maybe 15 feet away. Going to look in another spot this afternoon.


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats! Hoping you have another successful hunt . . .


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

eidolon said:


> Found 6 in Clarke Co. this a.m., 2 blondes and 4 "others." The first ones I've ever found intentionally; it took me 2 hours to spot the 1st one. One of the blondes was broken, so I brought it home to re-hydrate. One of the darker ones is a baby, about 1.5 inches tall, and I left it, to see how big and how fast it grows. The darker ones are devilishly hard to spot, the big blonde was easily spotted from a long way off, maybe 15 feet away. Going to look in another spot this afternoon.
> View attachment 4032
> View attachment 4033


The one you left is a diminutiva and probably won't get much bigger


----------



## stripernut (Feb 25, 2018)

Congrads. Good to know they're still out. I've read on this forum, another state I think, that those greys are immature yellows but those look mature to me. Let us know how you fix 'em.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

stripernut said:


> Congrads. Good to know they're still out. I've read on this forum, another state I think, that those greys are immature yellows but those look mature to me. Let us know how you fix 'em.


A guy on the facebook GA Mushroom group said the same thing, that the darker ones are immature yellows. They are supposed to be softer and have more flavor. I cooked these in a pan after cooking a steak: olive oil and butter, garlic, a small amount of red wine. I poured the resulting juice over a big pot of rice. It was all delicious. I wish I had about 50 more...


----------



## MorelDude88 (Mar 1, 2018)

Don’t know how greys can be immature yellows when i find large greys


----------



## MorelDude88 (Mar 1, 2018)

Hello from northern Illinois by the way


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Due to DNA sequencing now, they found that Morchella esculenta is only known in Europe. Our version is named Morchella americana and is different microscopically . Also Grays are Immature M. americana & the ones that used to be called Morchella Crassipes ( Bigfoots ) are just mature M. americana. The newest Reference Guide out , with all the new names is Ascomycete Fungi of North America by Michael W. Berg, Alean E. Bessette and Arleen R. Bessette.


----------



## MorelDude88 (Mar 1, 2018)

Must be some variation within the Americana species because I find small yellows/whites, small greys and large greys as well as large yellows. The only explanation for that is there are a few different species or phenotype variation.


----------

